# Sandy gone wild...



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sure where the time has gone but Sandy is WAY overdue for a bath. I don't think she's had a bath since the last time I shaved her face. Surprisingly she doesn't stink  but that could because of her conditioner spray.


So here's Sandy need a bath and a shave.
































































she's not the only one needing a haircut:ahhhhh:


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

If you haven't noticed she loves to jump.:aetsch: There's no gating her anymore because she jumps right over. 
When I was trying to catch her for grooming (she thinks everything is a game) I patted the grooming table and told her it was time to get brushed. I then turned around and picked up my brush that fell on the floor and when I turned back around there she was on the table...silly girl. Can't believe she jumped that high.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful, luscious, ball of fluff!!!!! I'm a big lover of my dogs fluff, and I absolutely HATE trimming it off..........so I don't! Hahahaha!!!! 
Do you plan to take it down for the summer? I'm still debating that myself............LOL!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure yet. I know Sandy tends to be hot natured but I didn't clip last year and she was ok. There are so many cute clips out there...I can't make up my mind. :alberteinstein: I love the fluff.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

omg, she is a total fluffball! LOL. I am glad you brush her because you would have one heck of a mess otherwise. Post pictures after her beauty parlor visit.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't found a groomer yet that will put her into a clip either. So far everything has been done at home.Will post pics after she's a bath and prettied up some in a few days . I need to get my blades sharpened.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

She looks like a groomer's dream. I love the first photo. I made the mistake of getting Bridget and Poppy groomed at our holiday town at Christmas, and because it was hot, the groomer almost shaved their legs. I keep looking every day to see if they are any longer. It's like watching a pot boil. I want them longer for winter and it is autumn here now. I would also like to be able to tie their topknots in a bow but that will take a while to gro long enough too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful fluffy zoomies! She is obviously really enjoying herself.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

My clippers blades managed to do another clip so here is what she looks like now. Still prebath and she's been playing in the dirt. Hoping to get the bath done tomorrow.











I think I like a shaved face better ...


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

He looks drop dead gorgeous with a clipped face! I love her fluff and would have a hard time clipping it off. Her shaved face makes her look so elegant in comparison surrounded by that luscious hair.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Bring on the fluff! I really love all the different colors of her fur. And your little guys are adorable too!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love how long her ears are! How old is Sandy? Just kinda wondering as my Molly just turned 1 and I've only had her trimmed once, other than having FF done, and I would sure love to get her ears as long as Sandy's! 




My Molly......:marchmellow:


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

She is either 13 or 14months. I keep forgetting if she was born in Jan. or Feb. Its on her papers but they are put up right now.

I've trimmed her ears once so far:argh:..it's best to keep shears away from me as its just so fun. Plus I don't know what I'm doing. I tried to braid her ears but the hair isn't long enough. Just long enough to get in her food and mouth when she is playing. She has long ear leather so it makes the hair look longer than it is.

I better stop looking at pony doodle pictures. That clip really tempts me.

your pup looks so pretty and soo huggable. How big is she?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You! Molly is 11 inches tall and weighs almost 12lbs. I don't think she's going to get too much bigger .......I love her size!
I know what you mean about food on their ears!LOL! You must REALLY have to work at keeping Sandy's ears clean, but I DO envy her ears! So PRETTY!


----------

